# TBILISI | Projects & Construction



## Kokoity (Sep 18, 2009)




----------



## Kokoity (Sep 18, 2009)

*Residential complex*

*Location:* *Tbilisi*,Shartava St.


----------



## Kokoity (Sep 18, 2009)

iberia said:


> thanks for you re support for the georgian thread Moderator! it's also good for the web page itself because of raising of the traffic and more visitors! Thank you again!





tbilisky said:


> Dear friend, you are right we won't write in Georgian anymore, but as u can see there are so many of us (Georgians) already on this forum. We are nation who like freedom and want to communicate fluently, so it would be helpful if u make a little topic for Georgians where we will be able to feel free and communicate in our native language, thanks for attention.
> 
> P.S. As representative of many other countries have their own hotspot, we would like to have ours..


^^ I agree with them. I think it´s time that we get an georgian topic because many Georgians are active in our threads 



iberia said:


> do not troll here! if someone has problems with some politicians or presidents, there are other forums and platforms for that!


You are absolutly right ibera. The best is: 
1. Don´t feed these troll´s
2. Make a complaint to one of the Moderator`s

*Kafe in Kosstawa Straße*

Location: Tiflis

Author: Studio Olimpus. Vasil Revishvili. Levan Abdaladze. Rusudan Gersamia


----------



## Kokoity (Sep 18, 2009)

*Residential complex in Saakadze's square*


----------



## Kokoity (Sep 18, 2009)

*Computer Diagnostic Center*

Location: Beliashvili st, Tbilisi

Author: Gia Giorgadze. Giorgi Giorgadze


----------



## Kokoity (Sep 18, 2009)

New Railway Station

Location: *Tbilisi,*Navtlugi


----------



## Kokoity (Sep 18, 2009)




----------



## Kokoity (Sep 18, 2009)

New Bridge and Road


----------



## Blumgardt (Oct 22, 2010)

Where is the themes about Batumi, Tbilisi and Georgia?


----------



## Svanidze93 (Nov 5, 2010)

Blumgardt, they are in the special georgian forum. You can find them in "Asian Skyscraper Forums"


----------



## Kokoity (Sep 18, 2009)

Blumgardt said:


> Where is the themes about Batumi, Tbilisi and Georgia?


*Here is the link to the Georgia forum.*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=2839


----------



## Kokoity (Sep 18, 2009)

*And here to:*


GEORGIA | Projects & Construction

TBILISI | Projects & Construction 

BATUMI | Projects & Construction


----------



## sandro_055 (Jun 3, 2009)

ki mara es Tiflis ragaaa????


----------



## Kokoity (Sep 18, 2009)

> *Tegeta Motors increases its sales by 50% in 2010*
> 
> Q&A with Giorgi Mshvildadze, Tegeta Motors General Director
> 
> ...


http://www.georgiatoday.ge/article_details.php?id=8593


----------



## Kokoity (Sep 18, 2009)

GeorgianFan said:


> turk mall will build Niba-Delisi
> http://commersant.ge/index.php?pg=nt&id=22314&ct=4
> 
> now has a new name "Delisi Forum"


Translation












> *Invest niba Construction resumed in the near future*
> 
> Radio "Kommersant", FM 95,5
> 
> ...


----------



## Gokufan (Oct 26, 2008)

Wow, good job Tbilisi! :cheers:


----------



## tbilisky (Jan 8, 2010)




----------



## Kokoity (Sep 18, 2009)

*Translation*


> *Turkmall, H & M and ZARA leads Georgia* December 16, 2010 / Thursday
> 
> Turkmall, the shopping mall projects in Georgia, Georgian and Turkish entrepreneurs who want to collaborate to put together. Turkmall'la agreement signed among the brands H & M, Zara, Massimo Dutti, Pull & Bear, Stradivarius, Starbucks, Oysho, Bershka has brands such as
> 
> ...





> *Turkmall, H & M და ზარა წარმართავს საქართველოს* 16 დეკემბერი, 2010 / ხუთშაბათი
> 
> Turkmall, სავაჭრო ცენტრის პროექტი საქართველოში, ქართველი და თურქი მეწარმეები, რომელთაც სურთ თანამშრომლობა დააყენოს ერთად. Turkmall'la შეთანხმების შორის ბრენდების H & M, ზარა, მასიმო Dutti, გაიგეთ და დათვი, Stradivarius, Starbucks, Oysho, Bershka აქვს ბრენდები, როგორიცაა
> 
> ...



http://perakende.org/haber.php?hid=1292493716
^^Original in turkish^^


----------



## Kokoity (Sep 18, 2009)

*Virtueller Rundgang zu Old Tbilisi - გასეირნება ძველ თბილისში*


----------



## Kokoity (Sep 18, 2009)

*Business Center in Tiflis*


----------



## Kokoity (Sep 18, 2009)

Georgian Forum moved from Asian section to Europe section
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=2839


----------



## Arrrgh (May 10, 2007)

Ok, trust me, you don't want to join Europe, especially not now :lol: The future is in Asia


----------



## Engineer23 (Jul 4, 2010)

Yeah im not sure why the Georgia forum would be moved to the European forum, I don't consider that part of the world to be Europe.


----------



## whatever... (Feb 23, 2006)

What you consider is irrelevant. 

Georgia's history and culture are European whichever way you'd look at it.


----------



## Engineer23 (Jul 4, 2010)

whatever... said:


> What you consider is irrelevant.
> 
> Georgia's history and culture are European whichever way you'd look at it.



I look at it more in terms of geography instead of history and culture, theres a lot of different cultures in Europe, Africa, Asia, and all continents. Mexico has a lot of cultural ties to South America for example but its not part of South America. 

I do realize that part of the world is kind of the crossroads were two continents meet but we are straying far off topic in a construction forum, so I'll end this conversation now so things can get back on the topic of construction.


----------



## Kokoity (Sep 18, 2009)

*Reconstruction of Tbilisi facade and yard*

Location: Besiki st. # 4

Author: Elene Papiashvili


----------



## Kokoity (Sep 18, 2009)

*Tbilisi Diplomatic village*

Location: near village Zurgovani

Author: Zaza Tsintsadze, Mamuka Zviadadze, Zurab Lolashvili


----------



## Kokoity (Sep 18, 2009)

> *Park of Lights and Park of Mirrors*
> 
> 2010. Tbilisi - GEORGIA.
> Status: Proposal.
> ...


----------



## Kokoity (Sep 18, 2009)

*New police building opened in Lotkini settlement*















*Police building Varketili*


----------



## Kokoity (Sep 18, 2009)




----------



## Kokoity (Sep 18, 2009)

*Tbilisi Tramway Project - თბილისის ტრამვაის პროექტი*


----------



## novaguy (Nov 28, 2005)

They did an excellent job on those refurbished building.First rate.


----------



## Kokoity (Sep 18, 2009)

*Дональд Трамп построит два небоскреба в Грузии*


----------



## Kokoity (Sep 18, 2009)

*Rustaveli Residence*























































http://www.forumcaucasus.com/index.php?topic=26.960


----------



## Kokoity (Sep 18, 2009)

http://www.forumcaucasus.com/index.php?topic=26.945


----------



## Kokoity (Sep 18, 2009)

*Samgori*


----------



## Kokoity (Sep 18, 2009)




----------



## Kokoity (Sep 18, 2009)

*გზის რეაბილიტაცია ვაშლიჯვარში*


----------



## Kokoity (Sep 18, 2009)

*აღმაშენებლის გამზირის რეკონსტრუქცია *


----------



## Kokoity (Sep 18, 2009)

*Rike Park*


----------



## Kokoity (Sep 18, 2009)




----------



## Kokoity (Sep 18, 2009)

*Uptown Tbilisi*




















































> *French Carrefour to Open Hypermarket in Uptown Tbilisi by End of 2011*
> 2011.05.20
> Tbilisi (GBC) – Rakeen Development and Carrefour, the French network of hypermarkets, have concluded an agreement.


http://gbc.ge/index.php?m=home&p=2


----------



## Kokoity (Sep 18, 2009)

*Didube Star*



























http://www.forumcaucasus.com/index.php?PHPSESSID=63dd305aac23110918a4f744e8ca7988&topic=26.1065


----------



## Kokoity (Sep 18, 2009)

*Rike Park*


----------



## Kokoity (Sep 18, 2009)

*"Budda bar"*




















> *Saakashvili views new park in Tbilisi`s historic district*
> 25.05.11
> Georgia`s president Mikheil Saakashvili, along with other members of the government viewed a new complex on Rike square. The park is laid out on 10 hectares in the historic district of Tbilisi. It has a shape of Georgia`s map in which different region are connceted to one another with pedestrian pathways. Amphitheatre and children`s square are also laid out in the park.
> President Saakashvili, with Tbilisi Mayor Gigi Ugulava also laid foundation to Music and Drama Theatre and exhibition hall, which are intended to be constructed in the park planned by Spanish architect.
> ...


http://rustavi2.com/news/news_text.php?id_news=41689&pg=1&im=main&ct=0&wth=



> *საქართველოს პრეზიდენტმა რიყის პარკში მუსიკისა და დრამის თეატრის და საგამოფენო დარბაზის მშენებლობას საფუძველი ჩაუყარა*
> 
> საქართველოს პრეზიდენტმა, თბილისის მერთან ერთად ახლადგანაშენიანებული რიყის პარკი დაათვალიერა და მის მიმდებარედ, მუსიკისა და დრამის თეატრის და საგამოფენო დარბაზის მშენებლობას ჩაუყარა საფუძველი. ამ პროექტის ავტორი 21-ე საუკუნის ერთ-ერთი საუკეთესო იტალიელი არქიტექტორი მასიმილიანო ფუქსასია.
> „როდესაც ეს პროექტი პირველად გამოჩნდა, ლანძღვა-გინების კორიანტელი დააყენეს, ისევე როგორც მშვიდობის ხიდის აშენების დროს ატყდა, რომელსაც ხან რა უწოდეს და ხან - რა. არადა, ამდენი ათწლეულის განმავლობაში არაფერი არ აშენებულა და ეს არავის არ აწუხებდა. უფრო მეტიც, უამრავი მახინჯი შენობა იყო დადგმული, რომლებიც მე და გიგი უგულავამ, რა თქმა უნდა, სამართლიანად მოვშალეთ. რაც მთავარია, ამ თეატრსა და საგამოფენო დარბაზს ის ხალხი ლანძღავს, რომელსაც სიმახინჯეები აქვთ გაკეთებული და უზარმაზარი ქრთამები აქვთ აღებული არასწორად გაცემულ ნებართვებში. კარგად ვიცი რაც ღირდა ქალაქში პროექტის დამტკიცება, ვინ რამდენ ფულს იღებდა და ვის რა წილი ჰქონდა. თუმცა ეს ხალხი უცხოელ სტუმრები ამ ხიდსაც ჩვენებენ და პრეზიდენტის სასახლისკენაც მიუთითებენ-ხოლმე. ე.ი. გულში მაინც ეამაყებათ. ამ ობიექტებით მთელი საქართველო ამაყობს. ამ თეატრით ყველა უფრო მეტად ვიამაყებთ, რადგან რასაც ახლა საფუძველი ჩავუყარეთ, მართლაც ეპოქალური - 21-ე საუკუნის საუკეთესო არქიტექტურის ერთ-ერთი ყველაზე დიდი მიღწევა იქნება. შეიძლება ვინმემ თქვას, რომ ამდენი გაჭირვების ფონზე ამის დრო არ არისო, მაგრამ გაჭირვებიდან ამოსვლის ყველაზე მარტივი გზა სწრაფი წინსვლაა. თუ საქმეს სანახევროდ და „სხვათა შორის" მივუდგებით, ვერაფერს ვერ მივაღწევთ. ყველაფერი, რასაც გავაკეთებთ, მაღალხარისხიანი, საშვილთაშვილო და ყველასთვის საამაყო უნდა იყოს", - განაცხადა საქართველოს პრეზიდენტმა.
> ...


http://www.president.gov.ge/index.php?lang_id=GEO&sec_id=226&info_id=6475


----------



## Kokoity (Sep 18, 2009)

*Rike Park*


----------



## Kokoity (Sep 18, 2009)




----------



## tbilisky (Jan 8, 2010)

Kokoity, Do u have any information whether they still plan to build highrises above uptown center or not??


----------



## Kokoity (Sep 18, 2009)

tbilisky said:


> Kokoity, Do u have any information whether they still plan to build highrises above uptown center or not??


I have no Infos.


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Austrian practice selected to redesign Gudiashvili Square in Tbilisi*

Zechner & Zechner have won first prize in a competition for Multifunctional Project Development in Tbilisi, Georgia. The project task was to develop a multifunctional area with shops, offices and restaurants around the Gudiashvili Square in the heart of old Town in Tbilisi. This is partly in the redevelopment of listed buildings, but the majority are newly constructed.

The choice of a structure divided into individual buildings carries on the old town’s habitual growth pattern, interweaving the new development with the existing fabric of the city. The valuable ground floors are exclusively shopping and restaurant space, which also partly extend to the below-ground floors.

The below-ground floors will also be partially used for self-contained restaurant space. The office and residential space are planned on the upper floors. Similarly the architectural design fol¬lows the urban integration concept in attempting to respond to the scale and character of the location.

Zechner & Zechner explain: “We will transform a clas¬sic Georgian element into a pattern that will form part of the facade design, supported by the richly decorated balconies, and take on the intricacy and scale of the historic faces of the existing buildings. The element will be a unifying idea suffusing the facades, in various degrees of abstraction, and harmonising the individual buildings to create an ensemble.”




























http://www.worldarchitecturenews.com/index.php?fuseaction=wanappln.projectview&upload_id=18360


----------



## gio maisuradze (Jan 14, 2011)

Tbilisi


----------



## gio maisuradze (Jan 14, 2011)

Tbilisi Peace bridge


----------



## DanielGeo (Sep 25, 2011)

ma photo


----------



## gio maisuradze (Jan 14, 2011)

I'm sorry for taking it  I've found it on forum.ge


----------



## Xtreminal (Mar 8, 2008)

Some of the projects really impressive


----------



## srbija (Dec 13, 2006)

any ice rinks in the country ?????


----------



## gio maisuradze (Jan 14, 2011)

unfotunately there are not impressive ice rinks. we have just simple ones.




but we have rally modern structures in the heart of the city, for example the Fuksas theatre on the bank of the river Mtkvari and in the park called Rike. some of the peaple want it to be demolished, others claim it really cool.  we dont know will it be finished or not yet.


----------



## justproject (Jun 1, 2013)

*tbilisi*

tbilisi (georgia, east europe).

1.berbuk towers 70m+50m | 18fl+15fl
































































2.Millennium Hotel | 130m | 32F |





































3.Axis Towers | 143m | 41fl


----------



## justproject (Jun 1, 2013)

LISI Green Town


----------



## justproject (Jun 1, 2013)

agmashenebeli avenue.


----------



## justproject (Jun 1, 2013)

Socar Georgia HQ in Tbilisi


----------



## justproject (Jun 1, 2013)

Construction of Berbuk Towers, Today's Pictures From Heroes Square:
















































[/QUOTE]


----------



## justproject (Jun 1, 2013)

*Archi Paliashvili*

The most exclusive dwelling building is located in the central area of Tbilisi, on Paliashvili Street. 9-story building with its modern and minimalist façade is harmonically incorporated into surrounding buildings and makes the area even more attractive.

Ground floor of the building is allocated for the commercial area and -1 level for car parking. This residential building consists of 35 apartments. Archi Paliashvili offers you the comfort, coziness and the best life conditions in the prestigious environment.


----------



## justproject (Jun 1, 2013)

*Archi tower*

23-story multifunctional complex Archi Tower is located at 39 Chavchavadze Avenue, near the Holy Trinity church. The total area of the building is 35,000m2. Three underground levels are allocated for parking, a shopping center is located on first and second floors and residential apartments will be located on the third floor and above.

At present, the construction of three underground levels allocated for parking have been completed. The construction of residential areas is currently underway.

Archi Tower is constructed with high quality German made Ytong blocks. Ytong was named as Brand of the Century in 2013 due to its high quality and composition.

In comparison to standard common blocks Ytong blocks have 7 times less termal conductivity (Heat Transfer Coefficient - 0.012 W/m²·K). With 1.5 times more solidity, they weigh half of the weight common blocks. Walls that are built with such blocks retain the room temperature for a longer period of time, thus reducing by 40% the amount of energy needed for heating or cooling. 

The 7000m2 shopping center houses a supermarket "Smart", fast food place "Wendy's" and the world’s famous brand shops. The spa and fitness center and the swimming pool will also be located in the complex, intended for the use of Archi Tower residents. 

The Archi Tower shopping center is open from April 2014; respectively the supermarket and other facilities of the shopping center are functioning. It is planned to complete the construction of the residential apartments in the summer of 2016.

The cost of the project is 30 million US dollars. The complex is being built with high quality construction material and complies with international standards set for commercial properties.


----------



## justproject (Jun 1, 2013)

*Abashidze str. 70*


----------



## gmaisuradze15 (Jun 20, 2012)

Tbilisi rehabilitation process ended/ OLD TOWN


----------



## justproject (Jun 1, 2013)

old Tbilisi is really amazing


----------



## novaguy (Nov 28, 2005)

i'm impressed


----------



## justproject (Jun 1, 2013)

Tbilisi skyline










by Leva Ayvaz


----------



## justproject (Jun 1, 2013)

http://fotki.yandex.ru/search.xml?how=created&text=tbilisi&search_author=ruspressge&























































http://fotki.yandex.ru/search.xml?how=created&text=тбилиси&search_author=DarkLars-666&


----------



## justproject (Jun 1, 2013)

Berbuk towers U/C


----------



## justproject (Jun 1, 2013)

Rooms hotel Tbilisi


----------



## justproject (Jun 1, 2013)

new 30 floor residential tower in Tbilisi, current U/C


----------



## justproject (Jun 1, 2013)

Brand new apartment & office building proposal in Tbilisi, by AXIS development. 18, 20 and 28 floor modern buildings with panoramic views are located on Chavchavadze AVE.


----------



## justproject (Jun 1, 2013)

new proposal in central Tbilisi, near old Hippodrome
developer:Axis
heigh:83m


----------



## justproject (Jun 1, 2013)

construction of Axis towers has continued
130m high, 33 floor twin towers on Chavchavadze AVE will be tallest office space in the city.


----------



## justproject (Jun 1, 2013)

*Axis Towers * *U/C*

*** Floor count - 2X36
*** Height - 2X142m
*** Type - Office
*** Location - Chavchavadze Ave. Central Tbilisi

Tbilisi Forum Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1312135











construction update:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

nice projects!!


----------



## justproject (Jun 1, 2013)

*Tbilisi EYOF 2015 Olympic village development*


----------



## justproject (Jun 1, 2013)

*Archi Tower | 78m | 23fl | T/O*

*** Floor count - 23
*** Height - 78m
*** Type - Luxury apartment tower, shopping mall
*** Location - Chavchavadze Ave. Central Tbilisi

Tbilisi Forum Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1735825










construction update:


----------



## justproject (Jun 1, 2013)

*Garden Tower | 108m | 30fl | U/C*

*** Floor Count - 30
*** Height - 108m
*** Type - Apartment tower
*** Location - Asatiani street, Saburtalo

Tbilisi Forum Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1763215










construction update


----------



## justproject (Jun 1, 2013)

*Axis Towers * *U/C*

*** Floor count - 2X36
*** Height - 2X142m
*** Type - Office
*** Location - Chavchavadze Ave. Central Tbilisi

Tbilisi Forum Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1312135











construction update:


----------



## justproject (Jun 1, 2013)

*Mtkvari River extensions APP*


----------



## Amrafel (Nov 26, 2006)

That riverfront park looks awesome, as well as the list of inspirations for it. Will it really get built?


----------



## justproject (Jun 1, 2013)

yes, it will be built. we don't know yet, when will construction start.


----------



## justproject (Jun 1, 2013)

*Axis Towers * *U/C*

*** Floor count - 2X36
*** Height - 2X142m
*** Type - Office
*** Location - Chavchavadze Ave. Central Tbilisi

Tbilisi Forum Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1312135










update:


----------



## k% (May 23, 2007)

Hello Georgian friends!

Is There anything new going on in Tbilisi?

Best wishes from Poland :cheers:


----------



## gmaisuradze15 (Jun 20, 2012)

k% said:


> Hello Georgian friends!
> 
> Is There anything new going on in Tbilisi?
> 
> Best wishes from Poland :cheers:


Hello bro,

https://www.facebook.com/ArchitecturalForumGeorgia/

here, with the last posts u can see the latest updates about ongoing projects in Tbilisi.


----------



## gmaisuradze15 (Jun 20, 2012)

Tbilisi

Library in Tbilisi by Laboratory of architecture.


Tbilisi airport ongoing expansion


----------



## gmaisuradze15 (Jun 20, 2012)

Tbilisi Rike theatre by Massimiliano Fuksas architects

Radisson Tbilisi expansion


----------



## punisher11 (Jun 1, 2009)

Kokoity said:


> :cheers::cheers::cheers:


ki dzvelia magram romel yles moafiqrda magis mand gaketeba magis deda sheveci
baratashvilis xidtan sagareos ofisze maqvs saubari


----------

